# عزيزتى الفتاه العربيه: لهذه الاسباب لا تتزوجى الا من الاجنبي



## marcelino (28 أكتوبر 2012)

عزيزتى الفتاه العربيه: لهذه الاسباب لا تتزوجى الا من الاجنبي 

طبعا الاسباب عديده جدا .. انا بس هذكر اللى جه على بالى اعتمادا على معلوماتى الشخصيه المتواضعه .. مع انى عملت بحث كعادتى قبل ما اكتب اى موضوع بس ملقتش حاجه مفيده .. كلها تريقه وكلام غير جاد ..

المهم :

+ من اهم مميزات الراجل الاجنبى انه واقعى 1+1=2 يعنى انسى موضوع العواطف نهائى بيتصرف بالواقع اللى قدامه معندهوش نغمه الكلام زى : اصرف ما فى الجيب يأتيك ما فى الغيب .. او احنا هنصرف براحتنا وربنا يفرجها .. او خليها على ربنا .. محدش هيبات من غير عشا ههههه .. لا مع الزوج الاجنبى واقع ثم واقع .. واقع اليم بقى او سعيد المهم انه واقع ومعمول حسابه 

+ الحريه الشخصيه فى علاقه الزواج بأجنبى ..  بمعنى هتعملى اللى انتى عايزاه وانتى متجوزة اجنبى مش معنى كدة انك تقدرى تعملى حاجه وحشها او خارجه عن الادب . لا اللى اقصده انك كبنت محترمه عادى هتقدرى تلبسى كل اللى انتى شايفاه يليق بيكي .. غير مع الزوج العربى هو اللى بيبقى شايف او مش شايف انه يليق او لا .. وصلت ؟ هتلبسى براحتك تماما ومحدش يستهين بالميزة دى .. الميزة دى تعنى الكثير لبنات كتيره ..

+ الحريه الشخصيه فى علاقه الزواج بأجنبى .. بمعنى انك هتكلمى اى راجل فى مكان عام او على النت او فى حفله عامه او لو حد قال نكته او ما شابه من حقك تضحكى عادى براحتك من غير ما تخافى ان زوجك يشوفك بتتكلمى او بتهزرى مع حد غريب 
عادى يعنى خدى راحتك فى الحدود اللى انتى تحطيها لنفسك .. 


+ الحريه الشخصيه فى علاقه الزواج بأجنبى .. بمعنى اخرجى وقت ما تحبى و أرجعى البيت وقت ما تحبى فى حدود انتى بردو اللى تحدديها طالما شايفه نفسك صح ومش بتعملى حاجه غلط ومش محتاجه انه يكون عليكي رقيب يحددلك وقت دخول البيت و خروجك منه .. لا انتى حره حريه كامله و دة مش عيب طبعا 


+ الحريه الشخصيه فى علاقه الزواج بأجنبى .. بمعنى انك فى وقت النقاش من حقك تتناقشى بأى طريقه تعجبك يعنى لو هو على صوته عليكي من حقك تعلى صوتك..ليكي نفس الحقوق وقت النقاش والخناق كمان ههههه بمعنى : انه هو مش فاهم او مؤمن انك أقل منه فى حاجه فمن حقه يمد ايده مثلا او يشتمك من غير ما يستنى انك تردى عليه .. لا هو فاهم كويس انك زيك زيه ومن حقك تعملى اى حاجه هو يعملها ..

مش فاكر حاجه قويه اقولها اكتر من كدة .. مع انى كتبت كذا نقطه بس حسيتهم مش على مستوى الموضوع فمسحتهم افضل

الخلاصه : فى ردى على موضوع الزوج المصرى والاجنبى  قولت اللى متتجوزش اجنبى تبقى غلطانه  

مع الاجنبى هايبقى معاكى حريه مطلقه ( ودة مش وحش ولا عيب ولا حرام) زيك زيه متساويين فى كل الحقوق والاهم من دة كله انه هو شخصيا من جواه مؤمن بكدة ودى بتحد من مشاكل كتيرة اوى منتشره ومتشعبه ومتأصله فى البلاد العربيه ..

كدة الفرق واضح بين الغربى والشرقى .. 

الموضوع مش للنقاش أد ماهو توضيح لبعض النقاط اللى مش هقول الناس تجهلها ولكنهم بيتعمدوا تجاهلها لسبب او اخر

اما سبب انى اقول كدة فهو سبب شخصى وخاص بحت ​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 أكتوبر 2012)

الاخت العزيزة
حضرتك بتحرضى البنات على الزواج من اجنبى لانه الافضل وهل نحن نحرض الشباب على الزواج من اجنبية
لا لن احرض الشباب على ذلك بل اطلب منهم التمسك بالزوج من مصرية للاسباب كتيرة جدا


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2012)

> + الحريه  الشخصيه فى علاقه الزواج بأجنبى .. بمعنى اخرجى وقت ما تحبى و أرجعى البيت  وقت ما تحبى فى حدود انتى بردو اللى تحدديها طالما شايفه نفسك صح ومش  بتعملى حاجه غلط ومش محتاجه انه يكون عليكي رقيب يحددلك وقت دخول البيت و  خروجك منه .. لا انتى حره حريه كامله و دة مش عيب طبعا


اسمحلى ميلو ارد فى النقطة دى مع انى عاوزة ارد على اكتر من نقطة 
انت بتقول اخرجى برحتك وارجعى برحتك مش هيكون عليكى رقيب 
مش ده المقصود  الست مش عاوزة تخرج وتروح وتيجى على مزاجها لكن عاوزة يبقى ليها كيان يبقى ليها الحق فى الخروج 
مننكرش ان فى رجالة كتير جدا مش بيحبوه مراتهم تخرج ولا تروح اى مكان علشان بيخاف عليها زى ما بيقول سورى ده مش مبرر 
ومش معنى كدا انها عاوزة تتجوز اجنبى علشان النقطة دى 
واسفة انى طولت ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2012)

كمان فى حاجة تانى كل اللى انت ذكرته فوق ده مش مقتصر على الاجانب بس فى رجالة كتير مصريين متفهمين جدا جدا 
وبيدوا حرية لزوجاتهم يعملوا اللى هما عاوزينه من خروج ودخول وكلام مع ناس تانى وبيسبوها تلبس برحتها فى حدود الادب طبعا 
اكيد الحاجات دى مش مقتصرة على الاجنبى بس 
ده كمان فى نقطة غايبة عننا ان ممكن تصرفات الاجنبى وعاداته وتقاليده 
متتناسبش معانا ونرفضها شكلا وموضوعا 
لاننا نختلف عنهم فى العادات والتقاليد 
ميرسى لموضوعك ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*هو احقاقا للحق يعنى .. مش شرط خالص

انا اعرف رجالة مصريين و متجوزين معندهمش مأساة فى اللبس ولا فى الخروجات بالحدود اللى زوجاتهم بتحددها و تقولهم قبلها و مادام ضامنين انهم نازلين فى اماكن مفيهاش ذئاب بشرية و متحرشين بيسيبو زوجاتهم يلبسو براحتهم .. ولا بيمدو ايديهم ولا بيضربو و حتى الخناقات بتبقى جوا البيت و حتى الجيران مش بيسمعو صوتهم .. 

الموضوع مش قاعدة عامة .. و ليا ناس اعرفهم كويس اتجوزو من اجانب و تعبو جدًا بسبب اختلاف الثقافة .. مينفعش نعمم ان كل العرب رجالتهم بيحدو الحرية و بيضربو زوجاتهم و بيعلو صوتهم و و و و .. ولا كل الاجانب ملايكة و عارفين حدودهم اوى و واقعيين و فاهمين الحرية فيه هنا و فيه هنا ..  بتعتمد على طريقة تربية الراجل و بيت اسرته كان شكله ايه و الثقافة اللى هو طلع منها و مشاكله النفسية *


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوعك مميز يامارسلينو بس الناس ممكن تفهم عكس اللى انت عايز توصله 
زى مثلا مسألة انها تخرج وترجع براحتها ديه 
انت عارف ان الجملة ديه بتتفسر تلقائيا الى انها رغبة من الست فى الانحلال وانها تكون ماشية بمزاجها وتعمل الغلط من غير ضابط ولارابط ومش لاقيه حد يحكمها زى مابيقولوا leasantr
احنا كده مش عندنا وسط :t31:

بالنسبة للجواز انا شايفة كل واحد يختار اللى يريحه ويتناسب مع شخصيته وطريقة تفكيره 
مش كل الرجالة المصريين نظرتهم ضيقة للامور وان كان نسبة كبيرة منهم كده بس بردو مش كلهم 
ومش كل الاجانب مريحين فى كل شئ بردو 
ديه بترجع لشخصية الراجل ومدى تفتح عقلة وشخصية الست بردو وهى عايزة ايه فى شخصية الراجل اللى هترتبط بيه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أكتوبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الاخت العزيزة
> حضرتك بتحرضى البنات على الزواج من اجنبى لانه الافضل وهل نحن نحرض الشباب على الزواج من اجنبية
> لا لن احرض الشباب على ذلك بل اطلب منهم التمسك بالزوج من مصرية للاسباب كتيرة جدا


أخت إيه يا حبيب يسوع
دا أخ 
مارسلينو................دا قديس معروف


----------



## white.angel (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*معنديش اضافات اكتر من اللى قالها كريتيك فى موضوع سابق وقالتها شقاوه هنا .. 

بس افتكر انى شفت قبل كدة فيلم اسمه بارديس ... بيحكى عن شاب امريكى من اصول هنديه والده نزل يخطبله بنت من الهند وتسافر معاه امريكا ... 

ووضح فى تسلسل احداث فروق الحضاره الرهيبه ... طبعاً مع المبالغه دى دراما هنديه ولكن صحيحه ..

هو بيسكر .. بيدخن .. له علاقات سابقه .. مش فيرجن يعنى .. طلب منها معرفتها قبل الزواج بفتره ... وطبعا رفضت وحصلت الخناقه وهربت ورجعت بلدها ....

المضمون ... الاجنبى مش وحش .... بس سورى يعنى مش ملاك
والمصرى مش تيت يا ناس ... انتوا مطلعينه همجى مدرسش ومنضجش ومقراش ومترباش ... ايه دة :11azy: !!

دة بنى ادم ... ودة بنى ادم ... 
ثقافتى الشرقيه ان انتقلت للثقافه الغربيه هيحصلى صدمه مش هقدر اتأقلم ... مش لانى بقى مجبره ومقهوره ... بيتى مفيهوش المسلسلات التركيه دى ... بس مبدأ ثقافه وحضاره انا اتربيت عليها ... مقدرش فى يوم وليله اغيرها فى بلد اجنبى

ومعظم على فكره الجيل بتاعنا من الشباب متفتح وفاهم ... وراقى ... معرفش دة حال الكل ولا الوسط اللى بتعامل فيه هو بس اللى كدة ... لكن الموضوع مش بالشكل دة ... 

انا بحترم الرجل الشرقى ... بحترم مشاعره .. وانه لما بيحب .. بيفوق اى رجل اخر !!
*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (28 أكتوبر 2012)

بلا غربي بلا هم فاكرين تحت القبه شيخ خلو الطابق مستور 
 كيف متساويين في الحقوق ؟مافيش تساوي فيه تمرد على واجباتها ومحاولة مجاراة الرجل في كل شئ الى ان تنتهي على القيام بواجباتها وواجباته مع بعض ده اللي اسمه مساواه وتساوي ويبقى هو حاله على ماعليه مايقوم باكثر من واجبه.


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 أكتوبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> عزيزتى الفتاه العربيه: لهذه الاسباب لا تتزوجى الا من الاجنبي
> 
> طبعا الاسباب عديده جدا .. انا بس هذكر اللى جه على بالى اعتمادا على معلوماتى الشخصيه المتواضعه .. مع انى عملت بحث كعادتى قبل ما اكتب اى موضوع بس ملقتش حاجه مفيده .. كلها تريقه وكلام غير جاد ..
> 
> ...



*الخلاصه ان فيه شريحه كبيره هنا من اهل المنتدي كل حياته ورا شاشه الكومبيوتر و ما عاشش الدنيا الحقيقيه هنا في مصر و فاكرين الشرقي ملاك مجنح و الغربي مشغل مراته في البطال و دا غلط و ستين غلط

عيشوا علي الارض و سافروا و تعالوا و اختلطوا بالناس و اعرفوا ظروفهم الاول

45 في الميه من بيوت مصر فاتحاها ستات و ازواجهم واكلين من تعبهم و مش بيسئلوهم حتي جبتوا الفلوس منين!!!!!!!!!!!

20 في الميه من الستات متجوزين عواطليه و مدمنين و شغالين هما الستات و الرجاله واخدين تعبهم و عرقهم و اكبر مثل علي كدا بنت البواب عندنا!

رجاله كتير هنا اكياس جوافه للاسف و مراته تتعاكس و هو زي الارنب لا بيهش ولا بينش !!!!!!!!!! و بيقول مش عايز يخش في مشاكل!!!!!!!

و الي بيشغل بنته خدامه موجود و الي بيشغل مراته في الدعاره موجود و النبي خلينا ساكتين

نيجي نقول الحقيقه تتنرفزوا و كل واحد يعمل لي حامي الحمي و كأننا نعيش في عالم يوتوبي ملائكي قح في مصر و الخارج جحيم او العكس صحيح احيانا....

رجاله كتير بتحد من حريه زوجاتهم في اللبس و الكلام و الانترنت و هما دايرين و عشان كدا بيداروا ان سيرهم بطال بالغيره الزائده و الشك الزائد...

الراجل الشرقي متربي غلط و ستين غلط و دي حقيقه لازم تكسروا الكبيرياء و تعترفوا بيها!

بس هذا لا يمنع انه فيه رجاله شرقيين محترمين كويسين خالص و متجوزين ستات طبيعه عملهم بتستدعي السفر لاسابيع و شهور كفايه الكابتن نهي طياره مصر للطيران اهو جوزها سايبها تسافر و تروح و تيجي

هل هو كيس جوافه؟؟؟ لا واثق فيها؟؟؟ يبقي لزمه الغيره المجنونه

و اهو راجل شرقي و هي ست من الصعيد(رغم انه الصعايده مقفلين علي الاخر) 

جري للدنيا حاجه لما سافرت

الاصل الطيب طيب في كل وقت و كل مكان

و دكتورات جامعه كتير بيسافروا و متجوزات كمان و عندهم اولاد و بيوت مترابطه اوي كمان....

التربيه لازم تبقي واقعيه شويه و لازم ننزل علي الارض و ما نربيش الولد علي انه سي السيد العبيط التنبل و الست خدامته

لا... العالم في ازمه اقتصاديه و لازم نعيش الواقع المعاش

ما قولتش انه الواحد لازم يبقي كيس جوافه و يرضي انه مراته تسيبه عشان واحد تاني لان دا مش بيحصل في الغرب اصلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

بس قولت لازم الغيره الهبله و التحكم المتخلف في الهدوم و الخروج يخف شويه!

ايه هيجري لما انزل شكلي حلو من بيتي! هو لازم انزل بشوال عشان اكون زوجه صالحه!

للعلم...الراجل الي بيتحكم في دخول البنت النت و مضيقها علي مراته في كل حاجه بيبقي شخصيه ضعيفه و هشه جدا و بياخد علي دماغه في شغله من مديره فبيطلع دا في ستات العيله لانهن هدف مستهدف للتحكم و التسلط بما انهن نساء

الراجل القوي هو الي يملي عين مراته و قلبها بحيث مش هتبص لغيره حتي لو اجمل راجل في العالم وقف قدامهم

و الراجل القوي هو الي مراته هترضيه و تخاف منه و تعمل حسابه من غير الطقم الحمضان بتاع الغيرة و الزعيق و الهش و النش لييييييه؟؟؟ عشان هي بتحبه فهتهابه و تحترمه لانه محترم اساسا

الواحد فيكم مش يروح ياكل علي دماغه في الشغل و يعمل اسد قدام مراته و بس! الاسد اسد امام الجميع علي فكره مش نظام اسد عليا و في الحروب نعامة!

بس قولت الي عندي و انا عارفه انه فيه ناس معينين كدا بيتنرفزوا من ارائي و بيتدعوا انهم مش متنرفزين ولا حاجه... و دا لانهم للاسف مجرد قرائتهم للراي المختلف المخالف بتعصبهم اوي اوي اوي

رغم انه الخلاف في الراي لا يفسد للود قضيه فدعونا لا نشخصن الامور و نعيش في الواقع المعاش للاسر المصريه و اتركوا النت قليلا و عيشوا الواقع

الشاب فيكم اول ما بيتجوز بيفتكر نفسه طرزان و في الاخر الحياه و الهموم و الفقر بيخلوه يغير توقاته الكبيره الخياله الي كان داخل عليها قبل الجواز... بس كدا

الفارق ان الغربي مؤمن بحريه المرأه ايمان اصلي و الشرقي الظروف و الفقر و البطاله اجبروه ان يؤمن بها لكي تعين المرأه زوجها علي العيش .... فنجد اغلب الستات في مصر تعمل و الشغل مش عيب اساسا المفروض نبني عشنا سوا ...*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *
> المضمون ... الاجنبى مش وحش .... بس سورى يعنى مش ملاك
> والمصرى مش تيت يا ناس ... انتوا مطلعينه همجى مدرسش ومنضجش ومقراش ومترباش ... ايه دة :11azy: !!
> 
> *​



اتفق معكي في تلك الجمله.... و اتفق معكي انه فيه اختلاف في العادات و مش بين الشرقي و الغربي بس 

بين الشرقيين انفسهم

الخليجي شرقي و لكن ان تزوجتيه فعاداته غير عاداتك

و اللبناني عاداته غير عاداتك خالص

و التركي مختلف تماما

فكل بلد و ليها سلوها كما قولنا بالبلدي مش مسئله شرقي و غربي بس

المغاربه و الجزائريين غيرنا خالص و هم شرقيين اهم!!

انا افصد انه الغربي اهله ربوه صح علي الثقه بالنفس و الثقه بأمه و احترام الست و هذا ما ينقصنا و يجب ان تعترفي بهذا

لو ربينا الراجل الشرقي صح من الطفوله هيطلع صح...

كلامي صح ولا متخلف؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أكتوبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *الخلاصه ان فيه شريحه كبيره هنا من اهل المنتدي كل حياته ورا شاشه الكومبيوتر و ما عاشش الدنيا الحقيقيه هنا في مصر و فاكرين الشرقي ملاك مجنح و الغربي مشغل مراته في البطال و دا غلط و ستين غلط
> 
> عيشوا علي الارض و سافروا و تعالوا و اختلطوا بالناس و اعرفوا ظروفهم الاول
> 
> ...


عزيزتى ثروت شكلك معبية من الرجالة المصريين هههههه 
انا تعبت على ما قريت ​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> موضوعك مميز يامارسلينو بس الناس ممكن تفهم عكس اللى انت عايز توصله
> زى مثلا مسألة انها تخرج وترجع براحتها ديه
> انت عارف ان الجملة ديه بتتفسر تلقائيا الى انها رغبة من الست فى الانحلال وانها تكون ماشية بمزاجها وتعمل الغلط من غير ضابط ولارابط ومش لاقيه حد يحكمها زى مابيقولوا leasantr
> احنا كده مش عندنا وسط :t31:
> ...



ماذا عن الرجل الافريقي الزنجي و الماليزي و الاسيوي

اليسوا بشر برضه ههههههههههههههههه والله ظالمينهم في النص !


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> عزيزتى ثروت شكلك معبية من الرجالة المصريين هههههه
> انا تعبت على ما قريت ​



انا معبيه من الانسان الغير واقعي الي مش شايف مصر و تركيبتها الاسريه و العائليه و الاقتصاديه اتغيرت ازاي و البيوت بيجري فيها ايه اساسا و عايش لي في سنه 1910

روحوا اول يوم العيد كوبري قصر النيل و شوفوا الي بيحصل و كلموني عن المجتمع الشرقي بقي و التحولات الرهيبه التي نحيا نحن فيها...

صح ولا غلط؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أكتوبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> انا معبيه من الانسان الغير واقعي الي مش شايف مصر و تركيبتها الاسريه و العائليه و الاقتصاديه اتغيرت ازاي و البيوت بيجري فيها ايه اساسا و عايش لي في سنه 1910
> 
> روحوا اول يوم العيد كوبري قصر النيل و شوفوا الي بيحصل و كلموني عن المجتمع الشرقي بقي و التحولات الرهيبه التي نحيا نحن فيها...
> 
> صح ولا غلط؟


بصى انا معاكى ان فى فقة من اللى بتقولى عليهم دول لكن مش الكل علشان مش نعمم والناس تزعل مننا 
بصى فى حاجة فى دماغى كدا 
يعنى الرجالة بيزعلوا لما ننتقدهم 
ليه مش بيبصوا للتحرش والمعاكسات 
والهمجيه اللى فى الشوارع والالفاظ اللى بنسمعها 
انا مش بعمم بقول فقة من الناس لكن كل ده 
بيحصل ومن حقنا نحكم عليهم بكدا 
ومننكرش زى ما فى الفقة دى فى كمان 
شباب مثقف محترم بيحترم المراءة 
وبيخاف عليها وبيؤمن بوجودها ​


----------



## Desert Rose (29 أكتوبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> ماذا عن الرجل الافريقي الزنجي و الماليزي و الاسيوي
> 
> اليسوا بشر برضه ههههههههههههههههه والله ظالمينهم في النص !



دول ممتازين انا نفسى اتجوز واحد اسيوى بجد شعوب محترمة جدا وفى حالها وبتاعت شغل وعايزة تعيش وبس 

بس فيه منه قطع غيار ؟ leasantr


----------



## white.angel (29 أكتوبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> انا افصد انه الغربي اهله ربوه صح علي الثقه بالنفس و الثقه بأمه و احترام الست و هذا ما ينقصنا و يجب ان تعترفي بهذا
> لو ربينا الراجل الشرقي صح من الطفوله هيطلع صح...
> كلامي صح ولا متخلف؟


*ومين قالك ان كل الشرقيين متربيين غلط ...*
*ولا كل الاسر المصريه متخلفه ومطلعه شبابها سى السيد والغدنفر والمتحرش ... *

*ماهو بما ان فى رجاله شرقيين اسوياء ... اذاً اتربوا صح ... *
*وبعدين على فكره عدم الاحترام للمرآه ... بيبقى نابع من نقص فى الاحترام نفسه ... اللى اتعود يبقى محترم لكل البشر هينحنى للمرآه ايضاً ..* 

*لكن مفيش رجل محترم وميحترمش المرآه .. الاحترام منظومه متكامله لا تقتصر على جنس معين .. وفى غرب مش محترمين .. وفى رجاله غرب مرضى بالشك .. وفى غربيين مش بيحترموا اهاليهم ... دى تربيه :t17: .. وفى اسر بتربى ولادهم غلط .. *

*حبيبتى كلامك مش متخلف طبعاً ازاى تقولى كدة .. بس هى بتبقى وجهات نظر ... ممكن يكون معظم اللى اتعاملتى معاهم "شرقى رجعى" ... وبالتالى نظرتك تكونت بهذا الشكل ... انا العكس ... وبالتالى نظرتى تكونت بالشكل دة ... وفى النهايه الحلو موجود والوحش موجود :love45:*​


----------



## marcelino (29 أكتوبر 2012)

تروث ..

انتى بتتخانقى ليه ؟ مش براحه شويه ؟ علشان صحتك حتى !!

دلوقتى انا عامل موضوع يظهر فيه مميزات الزوج الغربى .. مش موضوع اعرض فيه نقط واقول دة عيب ودة غلط

بالعكس كل ما اكتب نقطه وعارف انها تمس تقاليد هنا كنت بختمها بــ مش عيب ولا غلط .. 


انتى دخلتى شمال فى الرجل الشرقى وبعده رجاله المنتدى وكان ناقص تتكلمى على اشخاص بعينهم !!

طب ايه لازمه الكلام دة والهجوم الفظيع دة والموضوع بيتكلم عن مميزات الراجل الغربى بكل احترام وتقدير 

مين قال ان كل اللى انا اتكلمت عليه عيب او غلط ؟؟ بالعكس انا بكتب النقاط دى وانا من جوايا بتمنى اشوفها هنا فى مصر وكل بلد عربى .. 

كنت عايز ارد على كذا نقطه فى ردك ( على غير عادتى) بس مش هكسر العادة  

حاجه واحدة بس وجعتنى بشكل شخصى فا هرد عليكي بالنيابه عن رجاله المنتدى ( اللى انتى هاجمتيهم بدون اى مبرر) :




> الخلاصه ان فيه شريحه كبيره هنا من  اهل المنتدي كل حياته ورا شاشه الكومبيوتر و ما عاشش الدنيا الحقيقيه هنا  في مصر و فاكرين الشرقي ملاك مجنح و الغربي مشغل مراته في البطال و دا غلط و  ستين غلط
> 
> عيشوا علي الارض و سافروا و تعالوا و اختلطوا بالناس و اعرفوا ظروفهم الاول


 

يا اخت تروث .. انتى اشتغلتى ؟ او جربتى تشتغلى قبل كدة ؟ ولو اشتغلتى اشتغلتى كام سنه و روحتى كام مكان ؟

كل اللى بطلبه منك متحكميش انتى على الناس وانتى ورا شاشه جهازك .. 

اغلبيه رجاله المنتدى وانا منهم اتمرمطنا ولفينا واشتغلنا اقل شغل و روحنا يمين وشمال لما طلعت عنينا .. علشان نكسب ونثبت وجودنا 

و شوفنا حاجات ومصايب انتى مش هتشوفيها فى كوابيسك حتى 

ياريت تتأنى شويه قبل احكامك المتسرعه دى ..  

اكيد فى شباب صايعه ومقضاياها وانا بشوف بعنيا بس طالما خصيتى شباب المنتدى فأسمحيلى اقولك : انتى غلطانه 


انا بقى من غير ما اسافر ولا احتك بواحد اجنبى جيت هنا بكل حياديه وقولت الناس دى مميزه بكذا وكذا وكذا .. 


وحضرتك جيتى فى نفس الموضوع شنيتى هجوم عنيف علينا كرجاله شرقيين !!! مش لاقى ما يبرره لحد دلوقتى !!

امال لو عملت موضوع اقول عيوب الغربى هايحصل فينا ايه ؟ :new6:

ياريت متاخديش كل المواضيع على اعصابك 

كلنا معترفين ان فى مشكله فى سلوك الراجل الشرقى 

اهو بنحاول نظبط الدنيا نشوف الناس المتحضرة بتتعامل ازاى ونعمل زيهم  

وصدقيني فى ناس كتير شرقيين محترمين وراقيين جدا واغلبيه رجاله المنتدى كدة ان لم يكن كله ..

معلش رديت رد طويل بس حقيقى ردك ضايقنى فحبيت اوضحلك وجهه نظرى اللى مظهرتش ليكي فى الموضوع

​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*



			نتى دخلتى شمال فى الرجل الشرقى وبعده رجاله المنتدى وكان ناقص تتكلمى على اشخاص بعينهم !!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*انصفته كتير في ردي الطويل بس انت ما قرتش كويس...خاصه لما اتكلمت عن كباتن مصر للطيران الستات و الطبيبات و ازواجهن الداعمين لهن*


*



يا اخت تروث .. انتى اشتغلتى ؟ او جربتى تشتغلى قبل كدة ؟ ولو اشتغلتى اشتغلتى كام سنه و روحتى كام مكان ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> * كل اللى بطلبه منك متحكميش انتى على الناس وانتى ورا شاشه جهازك .. *



*اه الحمد لله اشتغلت قبلا و الحمد لله مش محبوسه في العشة و اهلي بيجيبولي العلف...بس كلمه مرمطه و حاجات فوق الخيال دي مش في كل المهن للاسف فاقدر اقولك اني اه شوفت عجايب من البشر و لسه ياما هشوف بس برضه مش لدرجه اتمرمط يعني!*

*انا مش اتكلمت علي الجميع و عممت دا اولا*

*ثانيا كنت بتكلم عن نماذج للستات العاملات الناجحات في البيت و الشغل معا في نفس الوقت و انه ازاي فيه رجاله مصريين شرقيين بيدعموهم( انصفتهم اهو)*

*يمكن عشان ردي طويل اوي فنقاط كتير ضاعت في الوسط لان محدشة هيحتمل يقري كل دا فعلا فانا اسفه علي الاطالة دا اولا و ثانيا مكنتش بتخانق خااااالص علي فكره انا طريقه كلامي هي الي حادة شويه و دي يمكن بتسبب سوء فهم بس اكتر*

*اتمعن في ردي تاني هتلاقيني انصفت راجلنا الشرقي كويس اوي بس فعلا الجيل الجديد من الشباب متزمت اوي عن الجيل الي كان مثلا في الستينات و كتير لاحظوا الموضوع دا مش انا لوحدي...صح ولا غلط؟*

*و عادي علي فكره لو عملت موضوع عملت فيه عيوب الراجل الغربي ههاجمه برضه بس بما يتناسب مع حجم عيوبه و نوعيتها المختلفه عن عيوب الشرقي...كلهم رجاله ههههههههههههه و مطلعين عينينا*

*عادي... ما بعملش في حد حاجه علي فكره خالص! و كلامي قابل للنقاش و الرد عليه و مش هزعل يعني بس هل تنكر انه الرجعيه و التزمت زادوا عن زمان؟؟؟*

*سلام الرب ليك و سعيده بردك علي موضوعي*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *]
> 
> انا بحترم الرجل الشرقى ... بحترم مشاعره .. وانه لما بيحب .. بيفوق اى رجل اخر !!*​*
> *​



يعيش الرجل الشرقي 
يعيش يعيش ...[/COLOR]


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 أكتوبر 2012)

يارب تحصل خناقه في الموضوع ده واتفرج شويه
بقالي كتير مش حضرت خناقات


----------



## marcelino (31 أكتوبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> يارب تحصل خناقه في الموضوع ده واتفرج شويه
> بقالي كتير مش حضرت خناقات




أأنسي :yaka:​


----------



## marcelino (31 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اسمحلى ميلو ارد فى النقطة دى مع انى عاوزة ارد على اكتر من نقطة
> انت بتقول اخرجى برحتك وارجعى برحتك مش هيكون عليكى رقيب
> مش ده المقصود  الست مش عاوزة تخرج وتروح وتيجى على مزاجها لكن عاوزة يبقى ليها كيان يبقى ليها الحق فى الخروج
> مننكرش ان فى رجالة كتير جدا مش بيحبوه مراتهم تخرج ولا تروح اى مكان علشان بيخاف عليها زى ما بيقول سورى ده مش مبرر
> ...




محدش قال حاجه .. ومش عيب انها تخرج وتيجى براحتها لانها مش طفله ومسؤله عن نفسها وتصرفاتها 

​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> كمان فى حاجة تانى كل اللى انت ذكرته فوق ده مش مقتصر على الاجانب بس فى رجالة كتير مصريين متفهمين جدا جدا
> وبيدوا حرية لزوجاتهم يعملوا اللى هما عاوزينه من خروج ودخول وكلام مع ناس تانى وبيسبوها تلبس برحتها فى حدود الادب طبعا
> اكيد الحاجات دى مش مقتصرة على الاجنبى بس
> ده كمان فى نقطة غايبة عننا ان ممكن تصرفات الاجنبى وعاداته وتقاليده
> ...



حلو اوى​


----------



## marcelino (31 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هو احقاقا للحق يعنى .. مش شرط خالص
> 
> انا اعرف رجالة مصريين و متجوزين معندهمش مأساة فى اللبس ولا فى الخروجات بالحدود اللى زوجاتهم بتحددها و تقولهم قبلها و مادام ضامنين انهم نازلين فى اماكن مفيهاش ذئاب بشرية و متحرشين بيسيبو زوجاتهم يلبسو براحتهم .. ولا بيمدو ايديهم ولا بيضربو و حتى الخناقات بتبقى جوا البيت و حتى الجيران مش بيسمعو صوتهم ..
> 
> الموضوع مش قاعدة عامة .. و ليا ناس اعرفهم كويس اتجوزو من اجانب و تعبو جدًا بسبب اختلاف الثقافة .. مينفعش نعمم ان كل العرب رجالتهم بيحدو الحرية و بيضربو زوجاتهم و بيعلو صوتهم و و و و .. ولا كل الاجانب ملايكة و عارفين حدودهم اوى و واقعيين و فاهمين الحرية فيه هنا و فيه هنا ..  بتعتمد على طريقة تربية الراجل و بيت اسرته كان شكله ايه و الثقافة اللى هو طلع منها و مشاكله النفسية *



كويس اوى ..

بس الفكره انى كنت بوضح مميزات الاغلبيه ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

محدش قال حاجه .. ومش عيب انها تخرج وتيجى براحتها لانها مش طفله ومسؤله عن نفسها وتصرفاتها 

تمام بس اللى يسمع ويعمل بقا ​


----------



## marcelino (31 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> موضوعك مميز يامارسلينو بس الناس ممكن تفهم عكس اللى انت عايز توصله
> زى مثلا مسألة انها تخرج وترجع براحتها ديه
> انت عارف ان الجملة ديه بتتفسر تلقائيا الى انها رغبة من الست فى الانحلال وانها تكون ماشية بمزاجها وتعمل الغلط من غير ضابط ولارابط ومش لاقيه حد يحكمها زى مابيقولوا leasantr
> احنا كده مش عندنا وسط :t31:
> ...




لا المفروض لا يتفهم عكس لانى اقصد كل حرف فيه 

وكنت بختم كل نقطه بكلمه مش عيييب ولا حرام علشان عارف اللى فيها 

كويس اخر سطور من ردك .. الراجل الشرقى الجديد ابتدى يظهر ​


----------



## marcelino (31 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *معنديش اضافات اكتر من اللى قالها كريتيك فى موضوع سابق وقالتها شقاوه هنا ..
> 
> بس افتكر انى شفت قبل كدة فيلم اسمه بارديس ... بيحكى عن شاب امريكى من اصول هنديه والده نزل يخطبله بنت من الهند وتسافر معاه امريكا ...
> 
> ...




كويس بردو ..

الراجل الشرقى مش همجى ومش شرير 

بس مش سلعه علشان اعرضه ​


----------



## marcelino (31 أكتوبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> بلا غربي بلا هم فاكرين تحت القبه شيخ خلو الطابق مستور
> كيف متساويين في الحقوق ؟مافيش تساوي فيه تمرد على واجباتها ومحاولة مجاراة الرجل في كل شئ الى ان تنتهي على القيام بواجباتها وواجباته مع بعض ده اللي اسمه مساواه وتساوي ويبقى هو حاله على ماعليه مايقوم باكثر من واجبه.



ليه بس 

من فين الفكره السيئه دى ؟​


----------



## Strident (31 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> دول ممتازين انا نفسى اتجوز واحد اسيوى بجد شعوب محترمة جدا وفى حالها وبتاعت شغل وعايزة تعيش وبس
> 
> بس فيه منه قطع غيار ؟ leasantr



فيه كتير دول فوق المليار ونص!


بس انا ﻻ....مش هاتجوز اسيوية خالص  

Caucasian او Middle Eastern بسسسس

غير كده مش عايز شكراً 

ده في الجواز يعني


----------



## Desert Rose (31 أكتوبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> فيه كتير دول فوق المليار ونص!
> 
> 
> بس انا ﻻ....مش هاتجوز اسيوية خالص
> ...




ليه بس دول حلوين ومقطقطين :smile01:smile01


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 نوفمبر 2012)

*بحيي الاخت شقاوة قلم علي ردها المميز بس احب اقولها ان المتربي في الغرب او مع غربيين مش بيبقي عنده فرق ثقافي هايل بلعكس بيبقي ممزق اوي و تعبان بين هنا و هناك و دا عن تجربه والله مش اي كلام و هيحب الطرف الي اتربي عنده اكتر مش الي اصلا اهله منتمين ليه لان مال اهله الا بالواقع و بس!*

*بيبقي عارف يتفاهم مع كل من الشرقيين و الغربيين في نفس الوقت و اسئلي اي عربي متربي في اوروبا هيقولك كدا*

*انما الي طووووووول عمره مولود و متربي في الشرق و ما اختلطش بغربيين طبيعي اوي هيلاقي فارق ثقافي و حضاري و نفس الشء للغربي المتربي في الشرق زي اليونانيين و الايطاليين زمان بيطلع فاهم الشرق كويس اوي و مش مصدوم منه و في نفس الوقت عنده ثقافه غربيه كويسه ففيه ناس خاصه المخلطين فاهمين الثقافتين كويس اوي و دي تجربه شخصيه كما قولت*

*نيجي بقي للراجل الشرقي*

*للاسف الشديد جدا الراجل الشرقي من الثلاتينات للثمانينات كان ممتاز اوي و زي الفل و متفتح و كان تقدمي متقبل لحريه المرأه بس بحدود برضه *

*جينا بقي للمد الديني في التسعينات و الالفينات بقت حاجه تقرف اوي*

*مافيش شاب(ناصح) بيرضي يتجوز واحده موش محجبه و لو مش محجبه تتحجب(بتكلم عن الوسط الاسلامي الي انا متعايشه معاه لانه الاغلبيه الي بتشكل البلد) و الانكي بقي انه الشاب مبقاش عاوز يسيب مراته تتابع طموحها خاصه في الطبقات القليله الرقي الثقافي و المادي و بقي عايز مراته تخرج لابسه يا هلاهيل يا اكياس زباله سودا ....و كمان التسيب الاخلاقي البشع انه يروح يضرب حشيش و ترامادول و يشتم بالاب و شرف الام و يسب دينه ذات نفسه و يرجع يقول حرام و حلال و اتحشمي يا مرا لووووووووووووووووووول و ستين لول و حتي بالنسبه لنا نحن المسيحيين برضه بلاقي ناس بتعمل قضيه علي البنطلون و النص كم و الكات (ايه التخلف دا) شوفوا من اربعين سنه اهالينا الكرام كان لبسهم ايه ولا نسينا ...خلاص المصريين زي التعبان كدا كل شويه يغيروا جلدهم!!!!!!!!!!*

*و مين بقي ربي التزمت و التخلف جوا الراجل الشرقي بالاسلوب دا*

*اموووووووووووووو اموووووووو الي اتولدت في الخمسينات او الستينات و كانت بتلبس الميني و الميكرو و اذ بها فجاه تعرف ربنا و تقول لكل حاجه حرااااااااااااام و كأن الله قد تمت معرفته الساعه واحده الصبح او دينه الساعه واحده الصبح و قبل كدا مافيش*

*عشان نلخص في السريع:*

*عوامل سادت علي تخلف الرجل الشرقي:*

*السعوده و ثقافه الخليج(رغم حبي الحقيقي للسعوديين بجد)*

*العوده من الجهاد و افغانستان*

*ثقافه الانفتاح و الاستهلاك الزائد اوي الي تخنت الناس و خلتهم جواميس*

*التلون الاجتماعي فتجد الجميع تأسلم و التحي و تجلبب و تنقب*

*التزمت الثقافي حتي بين المسيحيين برضه*

*الاستهانه بحريه المرأه اوي و اعتبار المراه وعاء للجنس و الحمل و الولاده*

*تربيه الام الغلط*

*و كل العوامل دي سبب ظهور التحرش برضه بس مش هخش فيه عشان عاوز له موضوع منفصل في حد ذاته...*

*و ارجع و اقول مش هعمم لانه اكيد فيه قله قليله اوي اوي نضيفه و لسه حاضره من الرجال الشرقيين*

*بسسسسسسسسسسس قولت الي عندي يا زمن و مش هقول تاني ما هو انت شايف يا زمن دمعي و احزاني*

*و السلام ختام*​


----------



## Strident (1 نوفمبر 2012)

المشكلة الاكبر بقى في اللي ﻻ هنا وﻻ هناك 

اللي عايز حرية المرأة والمساواة التامة (وبالتالي مش من مصر) وف نفس الوقت عايز واحدة زيه مؤمنة بابدية الزواج 

وفوق كل ده، عايزها بصفات معينة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 نوفمبر 2012)

*الراجل الشرقى متربى غلط ؟؟؟*
*يعنى والدى ووالدِك متربين غلط ؟؟*
*طيب ربونا ازاى ؟؟*
*دة احنا متربيناش أصلا بقى ...*
*دة احنا كدة كُناسة البشرية !!!! *
*وأحنا مش كدة ...*​

*التعميم** اللى حصل فى إحدى المشاركات هو تعميم **مُسئ جداً**....*
*أحنا نقول رأينا ماشى ...ع العين والراس *​ 
*لكن نعمم الرأى دة ع الرجالة** ونقول *
*على الراجل الشرقى أنه أتربى غلط وستين غلط  **=  **مش متربى أصلاً!!!!*​ 
*ودة معناه الوحيد أنى راجل شرقى مش متربى !!!!!!*
*ودة مايبقاش رأى ...*
*يبقى حاجة تانية ....... تفتقد أصلاً للرأى ...*​ 

*وقبل ما نوصم المجتمع الشرقى بالتخلف مش عايزين ننسى إن المجتمع دة مكون مننا كلنا...*


*بلاش نعيش كأننا نازلين ع المجتمع بالبارشورت *
*وأننا من طينة تانية غير الطينة *


*بلاش نتنكر لأهالينا اللى ربونا*


*بلاش نحتقر ذواتنا ...*​


----------



## Strident (1 نوفمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الراجل الشرقى متربى غلط ؟؟؟*
> *يعنى والدى ووالدِك متربين غلط ؟؟*
> *طيب ربونا ازاى ؟؟*
> *دة احنا متربيناش أصلا بقى ...*
> ...



على عكسك يا عزيزي عبود....انا ﻻ اخشى من الاقرار بخطأ حتى لو كان في اهلي...(مع العلم اهلي ربوني على احترام المرأة) لكن يظل مفهومهم اقل مني...والفضل كله يعود لوسائل الاتصال والتعامل مع الغرب...الذي بدونه لظلت الانثى مﻻزمة لبيتها!

انا من يمكن ان تقول عنه....شهد شاهد من اهلها 

انا مع المساواة دون اي تحفظات تفرغها من معناها (مثل: "نؤمن بالمساواة لكن لكل منهم دوره")

انا ﻻ اشيطن من قبلنا....لكن امامهم الكثيييييير ليتعلموه!

ورفضك للتعميم، سيمنع اي انتقاد لثقافة ما....مهما كان فيها من عوار...

لان باختصار....انتقاد ثقافة ما....يمكن ان يفهم منه الاساءة لكل اتباعها....وسياسة تكميم الافواه هذه انا لن اتقيد بها!

على كل واحد ان يكون شجاعاً بما يكفي للاعتراف باخطاءه، واخطاء المرتبطين به!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 نوفمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> انا مع المساواة دون اي تحفظات تفرغها من معناها (مثل: "نؤمن بالمساواة لكن لكل منهم دوره")
> !


* كلامى ليس على المساواة بين الرجل والمرأة*
*كلامى منصب على وصف الرجل الشرقى بأنه أتربى غلط وستين غلط *
*أرفض التعميم ...لأنه مُسئ جداً لنا *
*ينفع آجى أقولك البنات كلها ماتربتش ؟؟؟؟*
*طبعا لأ ...دة بيخرج عن نطاق حرية الرأى والتعبير *


----------



## Strident (1 نوفمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * كلامى ليس على المساواة بين الرجل والمرأة*
> *كلامى منصب على وصف الرجل الشرقى بأنه أتربى غلط وستين غلط *
> *أرفض التعميم ...لأنه مُسئ جداً لنا *
> *ينفع آجى أقولك البنات كلها ماتربتش ؟؟؟؟*
> *طبعا لأ ...دة بيخرج عن نطاق حرية الرأى والتعبير *



هو حاجة على جنب...انا شخصياً مع حرية التعبير مهما كان الثمن ومهما كانت الالفاظ صعبة...لاني اؤمن ان بعد وقت قصير...من عنده حجة سيبقى كﻻمه قوياً...ومن ليس لديه سوى الاساءة لن يلتفت له احد...

بس لو قلت البنات في مصر مش متربية....هاستنى الاول اشوف الContext
اصل فيه فرق بين واحد بيحاول يشوف قصد اللي قدامه، وواحد بيحاول يدور على اساءة متوجهة له ويتلكك (ﻻ اقصدك انت انا باقارن بس)


لو مضايقاك كلمة "تربية"....فبم تسمي مثل هذا الفعل:

الاهل الذين يميزون بين الولد والبنت...في جميع الاشياء اللي هم قالوها وحافظينها احسن مني (الخروج - شغل البيت - الجواز - ... إلخ)

من وهم صغيرين؟

دي اسمها ايه غير "تربية" ؟


خﻻص نسميها تنشئة!


على فكرة...انا باكره في الشرقيين اهتمامهم بالالفاظ وانشغالهم عن الموضوع الاساسي


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 نوفمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> *هو حاجة على جنب...انا شخصياً مع حرية التعبير مهما كان الثمن ومهما كانت الالفاظ صعبة...*


* لأ طبعا*
*ماينفعش آجى أشتمك واقول دى حرية تعبير *
*ماينفعش آجى أعمم وأقول دى حرية تعبير**
يبقى الأفضل أن الأنسان ينتقى ألفاظه قبل مخاطبات البشر



			اصل فيه فرق بين واحد بيحاول يشوف قصد اللي قدامه، وواحد بيحاول يدور على اساءة متوجهة له ويتلكك (ﻻ اقصدك انت انا باقارن بس)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 لأ هو مافيش تلاكيك ولا حاجة ..أنا متابع الموضوع من أوله ...ولم اضع فيه مشاركة من الأول 
غاية ما فى الأمر أنى أرفض فكرة ( أحتقار الذات )  



			لو مضايقاك كلمة "تربية"....فبم تسمي مثل هذا الفعل:
الاهل الذين يميزون بين الولد والبنت...
دي اسمها ايه غير "تربية" ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 لأن الولد ولد والبنت بنت
مش أنا اللى خلقتهم كدة ... 
ولما تتجوز وتخلف هتفهم أنا قصدى أية وهتقدر تتعرف على الفرق من قرب



			على فكرة...انا باكره في الشرقيين اهتمامهم بالالفاظ وانشغالهم عن الموضوع الاساسي 

أنقر للتوسيع...

** أنتقاء الألفاظ شئ هام وحيوى *
*على الأقل مراعاةً لشعور القراء*
*ليس من باب بتحب أية وبتكره أية*
*الموضوع الأساسى هو دردشة أجتماعية وتبادل الاراء بين الأعضاء...فلو وجهت اليك أهانة ...مش هتيجى تقولى *
*معلش خلينا فى موضوعنا وسيبك من اللفظ *


----------



## Strident (1 نوفمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * لأ طبعا*
> *ماينفعش آجى أشتمك واقول دى حرية تعبير *
> *ماينفعش آجى أعمم وأقول دى حرية تعبير**
> يبقى الأفضل أن الأنسان ينتقى ألفاظه قبل مخاطبات البشر
> *



مانا شرحت فوق...اشتمني وساسكت...لن ارد اﻻ بالحجج....بعد وقت....سيكتشف الناس ان عندي الحجة وعند الشاتم فراغ...

الوقت ده بس لحد ما المتفرجين كمان يتقبلوا الحرية، ويتعرفوا على الاساليب المختلفة كلها...وقتها سينتصر الكﻻم القوي...

والخطوة اللي بعدها...ستختفي الشضتائم تلقائياً ودون قمع...بل بسبب وعي السامعين

Sticks and stones may break my bones...but words will never hurt me



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *
> لأن الولد ولد والبنت بنت
> مش أنا اللى خلقتهم كدة ...
> ولما تتجوز وتخلف هتفهم أنا قصدى أية وهتقدر تتعرف على الفرق من قرب
> *



هنا بالضبط بالضبط موضع الخﻻف!

انا ضدك تماماً هنا...وهاسيب عليك بنات المنتدى بقى 

اتمنى ما اخلفش في المجتمع الشرقي ال(....)   ... وانا واخد عهد على نفسي اربيهم بره...تربية صحية...وعلى فكرة...انا نفسي بنت وحلمي اجيب بنت مش ولد! ومجهز اسمين تﻻتة ليها حتى...الولد تبقى امه تاخده 



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *
> ** أنتقاء الألفاظ شئ هام وحيوى *
> *على الأقل مراعاةً لشعور القراء*
> *ليس من باب بتحب أية وبتكره أية*
> ...



ان شاء الله....ييجي يوم...هو بعيد...بس هييجي يوم الشرقيين يقروا من غيير حساسية...ويسيبوا حرية اكتر للكﻻم والنقد


----------



## white.angel (1 نوفمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> انا ضدك تماماً هنا...وهاسيب عليك بنات المنتدى بقى


*هو ينفع فى مصر .. بنت تروح بعد اتنين الصبح *​


----------



## Strident (1 نوفمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *هو ينفع فى مصر .. بنت تروح بعد اتنين الصبح *​



المشكلة في مصر مش في البنت..

مش في ان دي اتخلقت بنت وهو اتخلق ولد...

المشكلة في المجتمع


----------



## white.angel (1 نوفمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> المشكلة في مصر مش في البنت..
> مش في ان دي اتخلقت بنت وهو اتخلق ولد...
> المشكلة في المجتمع


*الاب بقى اللى هو "رجل شرقى " اتربى غلط*
*المفروض يصلح من نفسه ويسمح لبنته انها زيها زى اخوها 
تروح بعد نص الليل عاتيييييي ... من باب المساواه ... *

*ولا "الاب" دة موقفه ايه ؟؟!!!*​


----------



## Strident (1 نوفمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *الاب بقى اللى هو "رجل شرقى " اتربى غلط*
> *المفروض يصلح من نفسه ويسمح لبنته انها زيها زى اخوها
> تروح بعد نص الليل عاتيييييي ... من باب المساواه ... *
> 
> *ولا "الاب" دة موقفه ايه ؟؟!!!*​



كفاية يكون هو من جواه عارف الخطر في الشارع، ويكون مفهمها ان المشكلة مش فيها لكن ان الشوارع مليانة حيوانات...

مش يقول لها اصل هو الراجل انما انتي بنت


----------



## Strident (1 نوفمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *الاب بقى اللى هو "رجل شرقى " اتربى غلط*
> *المفروض يصلح من نفسه ويسمح لبنته انها زيها زى اخوها
> تروح بعد نص الليل عاتيييييي ... من باب المساواه ... *
> 
> *ولا "الاب" دة موقفه ايه ؟؟!!!*​



كفاية يكون هو من جواه عارف ان الخطر في الشارع مش فيها، ويكون من جواه مؤمن بالمساواة، ويكون مفهمها ان المشكلة مش فيها لكن ان الشوارع مليانة حيوانات...

مش يقول لها اصل هو الراجل انما انتي بنت


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 نوفمبر 2012)

بلا شرقي بلا أجنبي بلا صيني
تحيا العنوسة يا بنات
واجعين دماغكو كدة ليه


----------



## white.angel (1 نوفمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> كفاية يكون هو من جواه عارف الخطر في الشارع، ويكون مفهمها ان المشكلة مش فيها لكن ان الشوارع مليانة حيوانات...


*المشكله بسبب الحيوانات ليه ... ليه مفيش مشكله على الولد *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> بلا شرقي بلا أجنبي بلا صيني
> تحيا العنوسة يا بنات
> واجعين دماغكو كدة ليه


ههههههههه انتى جبتى من الاخر ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> بلا شرقي بلا أجنبي بلا صيني
> تحيا العنوسة يا بنات
> واجعين دماغكو كدة ليه



:love45: :love45: :love45:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 نوفمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *هو ينفع فى مصر .. بنت تروح بعد اتنين الصبح *​


* ينفع طبعا*
*لو بتشتغل رقاصة *
*من البيت للكبارية ومن الكبارية للبيت :new6:*


----------



## Strident (1 نوفمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *المشكله بسبب الحيوانات ليه ... ليه مفيش مشكله على الولد *​



؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مش فاهم حاجة!
الترجمة بليز


----------



## white.angel (1 نوفمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * ينفع طبعا*
> *لو بتشتغل رقاصة *
> *من البيت للكبارية ومن الكبارية للبيت :new6:*


*عبود .. عيب كدة .. دة عدم مساواه *
*الولد بيرجع بعد اربعه الفجر .... 
ومش بيبقى رقاصه**:mus13:** اشمعنى البنت تبقى رقاصه يعنى*​


----------



## white.angel (1 نوفمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> مش فاهم حاجة!
> الترجمة بليز


*انت دلوقتى بتقول المساواه بين الولد والبنت*
*ولما عبود قالك ماينفعش اعامل الولد زى البنت*
*قولتله دة عدم مساواه ...*

*رغم ان انت بنفسك من شويه قولت البنت ماينفعش ترجع متأخر .. يعنى الراجل مغلطش :shutup22:*

*وضحت كدة :fun_lol:*​


----------



## Strident (1 نوفمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *انت دلوقتى بتقول المساواه بين الولد والبنت*
> *ولما عبود قالك ماينفعش اعامل الولد زى البنت*
> *قولتله دة عدم مساواه ...*
> 
> ...



نو...فرق كبير جداً...

عبود قال انه الولد ولد والبنت بنت، ومش هو اللي خالقهم....يعني الفرق اصﻵً موجود بسبب خلقتهم!


انا باقول ان المساواة موجودة...لكن للاسف، بسبب مجتمع منحرف و **** و *** (مش هاقعد اشتم بقى..مجتمع زبالة وخﻻص) فيه ناس عليها خطر...فده ظرف...

والدليل اننا لو عايشين بره، هاعاملهم بمساواة...لكن عبود ﻻ


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 نوفمبر 2012)

*,.*

بصرآحة مش عآرفة هو أيه مجآل آلمقآرنة بين آلرجل آلشرقى ولآ آلغربى ولآ آلإستوآئى حتى ..*؟*
*كل إنسآن نتآج تربية وفكر مجتمعه*
وإللى بتربى آلرجل آلشرقى هى آلمرأهـ آلشرقية *"* إللى محتآجة تتغير بردو *"*

سلسلة ولآزم تتغير كلهآ فـ مآينفعش ننزع حلقة معينه منهآ .. ونوجهلهآ آلمسئولية أو نطآلبهآ بآلتغيير لوحدهآ

أو نقآرنهآ بغيرهآ



*.،*​


----------



## Strident (1 نوفمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> بصرآحة مش عآرفة هو أيه مجآل آلمقآرنة بين آلرجل آلشرقى ولآ آلغربى ولآ آلإستوآئى حتى ..*؟*
> *كل إنسآن نتآج تربية وفكر مجتمعه*
> ...



اللوم على الرجل الشرقي...مرتين...

مرة لانه قمع المرأة...

والمرة الثانية...لانه جعلها سعيدة وقانعة بهذا، وتظن ان منتهى املها هو ان تكون في كنفه...

Stockholm syndrome....

زي ما انجل ايز قالت قبل كده


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 نوفمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> نو...فرق كبير جداً...
> عبود قال انه الولد ولد والبنت بنت، ومش هو اللي خالقهم....يعني الفرق اصﻵً موجود بسبب خلقتهم!


*أمال الفرق فين بالظبط ؟؟؟؟؟*
*يعنى ما أعتقدش انه ممكن ولد يلبس جيبة ويمشى يطرقع باللبانة ويتقصع *


> انا باقول ان المساواة موجودة...لكن للاسف، بسبب مجتمع منحرف و **** و *** (مش هاقعد اشتم بقى..مجتمع زبالة وخﻻص) فيه ناس عليها خطر...فده ظرف...


 *وهى زبالة دى مش شتيمة ؟؟؟*
*والا تندرج تحت مسمى حرية التعبير برضه ؟؟؟*


> والدليل اننا لو عايشين بره، هاعاملهم بمساواة...لكن عبود ﻻ


 *بص يابابا ...عبود دة مخلف من عينة حضرتك*
*ولد وبنت *
*وأعرف تمام المعرفة يعنى أية تربية ...وأعرف كويس يعنى اية أربى بنت ويعنى أية أربى ولد* *... والحمد لله أحسن تربية وأحسن أخلاق ...*
*والأهم أنهم غير مُعقدين وصادقين جدا مع نفسهم لأنهم اتعلموا من أبوهم يعنى أحترام الذات ...*

*وبلاش نعرة عايشين برة اللى لايسيئكم جميعا لأنى لفيت العالم *
*والمشوار اللى راجع منه عبود ممكن يكون ( بعضكم ) لسة ما فكرتش يروحه أو يخطر له على بال *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 نوفمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *عبود .. عيب كدة .. دة عدم مساواه *
> *الولد بيرجع بعد اربعه الفجر ....
> ومش بيبقى رقاصه**:mus13:** اشمعنى البنت تبقى رقاصه يعنى*​



*احنا نطالب بمساواة الرجل بالمرأة .. ايه المشكلة اما الراجل يتكل على الله و يشتغل رقاصة :new6:*



Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> بصرآحة مش عآرفة هو أيه مجآل آلمقآرنة بين آلرجل آلشرقى ولآ آلغربى ولآ آلإستوآئى حتى ..*؟*
> *كل إنسآن نتآج تربية وفكر مجتمعه*
> ...



*انا قولت عليكى شرباتة محدش صدقنى .. ليكى عندى تقييم ابقى فكرينى :love45:*



johnnie قال:


> اللوم على الرجل الشرقي...مرتين...
> 
> مرة لانه قمع المرأة...
> 
> ...



*لا اله الا الله .. عارف كلامك اللى هو الراجل الشرقى كلهم زفت و غلط نقولك ليه تقول هو غلاسة كدة :new6: مفيش اى مبرر لكلامك غير انك متعقد منهم و السلام .. البنات نفسهم داخلين يقولو مش كل الرجالة كدة و انت مصمم .. هو حد فيهم داسلك على طرف طيب :fun_lol:

انت عايز تلومه و السلام ؟ طيب يا بابا المهم ترتاح نفسيًا

بس مثل صغير ان الغلط مش كله على الراجل .. اما انا اديك على دماغك و انت تضحك و تقولى كمان تلومنى انا على انى بعمل كدة ولا تقول لنفسك انت ليه مزعقتليش ؟؟ انا ذنبى ايه انك راضى و موافق ! دة مجرد مثل .. مينفعش تكون كل الرجالة شياطين زرق و البنات ملايكة .. العدل حلو *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 نوفمبر 2012)

ولععععععت ولعععععععت
نتفرج بقى


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ولععععععت ولعععععععت
> نتفرج بقى



*هسحب منك ال 3 بوسات تانى :new6:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 نوفمبر 2012)

يا جماعة صوتكم جايب لاخر المنتدى 
اهدوا شوية ههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هسحب منك ال 3 بوسات تانى :new6:*



هههههه ليه بس كده
انا بشجع بس هههه


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 نوفمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> اللوم على الرجل الشرقي...مرتين...
> 
> مرة لانه قمع المرأة...
> 
> ...


مش مختلفة نهآئى
بس هى فين دورهآ ...*؟*

*آلحرية بتُقتنص مش بتُمنح*
وإللى مآعندوش رغبة أو وعى بحدود حريته 
مآحدش هيمن عليه بيهآ



ولو دورنآ على بدآية آلدآيرهـ
آلمشكلهـ هى* تأثر مجتمعنآ بفكر معتقد آلأغلبية آلدينى*
إللى فيه آلرجآل قوآمون على آلنسآء و هى آلجوهرة آلمصونة إللى لآزم تتحط فى قفص دهب 

*فآلموضوع أكبر من إننآ نحمل مسئوليته للرجل وحدهـ*
آلإتنين أُقحمت عليهم آلفكرة من آلبدآية
ووآحد إستلذهآ وآلتآنى إستسلملهآ فى آلنهآية

 
 

*.،*​ ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انا قولت عليكى شرباتة محدش صدقنى .. ليكى عندى تقييم ابقى فكرينى :love45:*


شآوريلى على إللى مآصدقكيش دآ :new6:

ميرسى يآ حبى .. بس مش هنسى آلتقييم ههههـ :love45:

 
 

*.،*​ ​


----------



## Strident (1 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *احنا نطالب بمساواة الرجل بالمرأة .. ايه المشكلة اما الراجل يتكل على الله و يشتغل رقاصة :new6:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



حل سؤالك في كلمة واحدة:

*Indoctrination*



زي الاسﻻم كده مثﻻً ...

لما اربيكي ان 1+1 = 3...وتطلعي مش عارفة تتعاملي مع العالم، بس بتحاربي بضراوة عن ان 1+1 = 3 لانك اتعلمتيها وانتي صغيرة ومتعرفيش غيرها...يبقى العيب عليا


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (1 نوفمبر 2012)

*



			ليه بس 
من فين الفكره السيئه دى ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اشوف جوني وجوسبل قيمو ردك علي وش قالو عني؟ اكيد قالو هيفاء متخلفه ماشي ياجي جي  ويا جوجو مقبوله منكم محدش يقول ان بعض الظن اثم ده انا عارفاهم كويس ههههه.....  ابد مافي فكره سيئه ولكن انا كاشفتهم وعارفتهم كويس وعارفه انهم اصحاب عيوب وعاهات اخلا قيه وان الشين والزين فيهم مثل مافي رجالنا.. ضد تصويرهم ملائكه مو من حقي اتكلم بلسان كل البنات الشرقيات او العربيات لكن ك بنت اماراتيه مستوى حسدي الغربيه على الغربي زيروووو ولا اشيلهم من الارض ببلاش ولا ارضى فيهم حتى مجاناً...ابد مافي بشر كامل كلنا نخطي وكلنا اصحاب العيوب وهم مثلنا وش عندهم زود؟ اذا الضرب عندهم  والعنف الجسدي مع اخوه الجنسي منتشر بنسب عاليه والطلاق وقهر وترك العيال لضعيفه منتشر ؟ ليه مانعترف بكل سهوله انهم بشربدل مانتصور انهم احسن من رجالنا لا نهم فقط شرقيين ؟ مثلما بعض النساء يصرفون على البيوت عندهم معظم النساء تصرف على البيوت بدخل قليل وكمان على قلته الحكومه تشاركها فيه وتاخذ نص الدخل بسبب الضرايب..ومن ثم مافيش مساواه بين البنت والولد في شئ اسمه انتشرو على الارض بحريه مطلقه مستعجبه من الناس اللي تتكلم عن مساواه بين تربية الولد والبنت ده في اي سن ان شاء الله! مجرد مادخلو المراهقه اصبحو احرار انفسهم .*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 نوفمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> شآوريلى على إللى مآصدقكيش دآ :new6:
> 
> ميرسى يآ حبى .. بس مش هنسى آلتقييم ههههـ :love45:
> 
> ...



*صوباعى فيه واوا :fun_lol:
ههههههههههههههههههه مبتنسيش حاجة أعوذ بالله .. امرى لله هبقى اديهولك *


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *صوباعى فيه واوا :fun_lol:
> ههههههههههههههههههه مبتنسيش حاجة أعوذ بالله .. امرى لله هبقى اديهولك *


ههههههـ خلآص يآ رمضآن بنهزر 
هفوتهآ علشآن آلوآوآ بس 

 
 

*.،*​ ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 نوفمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> حل سؤالك في كلمة واحدة:
> 
> *Indoctrination*
> 
> ...



*طب ماتقولها بالعربى حضرتك :new6: مكسوف تقول التلقين ! هيفهموها أسهل صدقنى .. مش كل اللى بيقرو كلامنا فقهاء بالانجلش .. ما علينا 
لو انت شايف ان العلاقات الانسانية و التربية زى المعادلات الرياضية 1+1 تبقى فاهم الحياة غلط .. التربية دى مجال واسع أوى ..و الاختلافات فيها كبيرة .. بأختلاف المكان و الثقافة و الاشخاص و الدين .. فمتشبهاش بالرياضة عشان كدة انت فاهم غلط أصلا
و لاحظ ان اللى بيربى الامهات (يعنى مش الرجالة ) فحتى التلقين من الامهات مش من الرجالة خالص .. 
مش بقولك انت متعقد منهم فى حاجة :t19:

متدخلش الاسلام فى الموضوع .. احنا بنتكلم عن التربية بوجه عام .. ايام جدودنا فى مصر كان المسلمين قبل المسيحيين بيلبسو المينى جيب و الميكرو و مكنش فيه كل الكلام اللى بيحصل دلوقتى .. فمش كل حاجة تقوم حاشر الاسلام فيها .. زى ما دلوقتى المسلمين بقو يتحجبو و المسيحيين مبقوش يلبسو المينى جيب و بقو يلبسو واسع .. الثقافة اما اتغيرت اتاخدت كلها بالمسيحية و الاسلام .. فمنخبطش فى دين معين عشان محدش يتضايق  :flowers:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *طب ماتقولها بالعربى حضرتك :new6: مكسوف تقول التلقين ! هيفهموها أسهل صدقنى .. مش كل اللى بيقرو كلامنا فقهاء بالانجلش ..
> 
> يخليكي ل الغلابة إللي زينا يا اوختشي*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 نوفمبر 2012)

اهو الراجل الشرقي طير الراجل الغربي
دايما مبيجيش من وراه غير وجع الدماغ


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اهو الراجل الشرقي طير الراجل الغربي
> دايما مبيجيش من وراه غير وجع الدماغ


* اللى هو مين طير ميين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Critic (1 نوفمبر 2012)

المشكلة ان كل واحد بيحاول يلف ويدور علشان يمسك غلطات التانى او يثبت صحة رأيه
يا جدعان ما تسيبوا كل رأى فى حاله ونخلص من الموال اللى بيحصل فى كل نقاش ده 
اهو الموضوع انجرف ومحدش استفاد حاجة من 5 صفحات كر وفر !!


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 نوفمبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> المشكلة ان كل واحد بيحاول يلف ويدور علشان يمسك غلطات التانى او يثبت صحة رأيه
> يا جدعان ما تسيبوا كل رأى فى حاله ونخلص من الموال اللى بيحصل فى كل نقاش ده
> اهو الموضوع انجرف ومحدش استفاد حاجة من 5 صفحات كر وفر !!



انا شخصيا ... في حالي

مش بحب الخناق

بقول رايي المقتنعه انا بيه عن تجربه و خلاص

مؤمنه انه هيفضل فيه خلاف بين البشر ليوم القيامه 

مؤمنه انه تجربتي غير تجربه غيري و ما يصلح لي لا يصلح لغيري

مؤمنه ان الخلاف في الراي لا يفسد للود قضيه...

و كفي الله المؤمنين شر القتال ههههههه:bud:


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 نوفمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *
> 
> اشوف جوني وجوسبل قيمو ردك علي وش قالو عني؟ اكيد قالو هيفاء متخلفه ماشي ياجي جي  ويا جوجو مقبوله منكم محدش يقول ان بعض الظن اثم ده انا عارفاهم كويس ههههه.....  ابد مافي فكره سيئه ولكن انا كاشفتهم وعارفتهم كويس وعارفه انهم اصحاب عيوب وعاهات اخلا قيه وان الشين والزين فيهم مثل مافي رجالنا.. ضد تصويرهم ملائكه مو من حقي اتكلم بلسان كل البنات الشرقيات او العربيات لكن ك بنت اماراتيه مستوى حسدي الغربيه على الغربي زيروووو ولا اشيلهم من الارض ببلاش ولا ارضى فيهم حتى مجاناً...ابد مافي بشر كامل كلنا نخطي وكلنا اصحاب العيوب وهم مثلنا وش عندهم زود؟ اذا الضرب عندهم  والعنف الجسدي مع اخوه الجنسي منتشر بنسب عاليه والطلاق وقهر وترك العيال لضعيفه منتشر ؟ ليه مانعترف بكل سهوله انهم بشربدل مانتصور انهم احسن من رجالنا لا نهم فقط شرقيين ؟ مثلما بعض النساء يصرفون على البيوت عندهم معظم النساء تصرف على البيوت بدخل قليل وكمان على قلته الحكومه تشاركها فيه وتاخذ نص الدخل بسبب الضرايب..ومن ثم مافيش مساواه بين البنت والولد في شئ اسمه انتشرو على الارض بحريه مطلقه مستعجبه من الناس اللي تتكلم عن مساواه بين تربية الولد والبنت ده في اي سن ان شاء الله! مجرد مادخلو المراهقه اصبحو احرار انفسهم .*


*
يا ستو عارفه انه العنف الجنسي منتشر برا اوي و انه فيه عيوب في الراجل الغربي بس هذا لا يمنع انه واقعنا احنا المصري في الجواز مؤلم و مش هنكر انه مختلف عن واقعك الخليجي بكتير علي فكره و كفايه انه نسبه الطلاق عندنا وصلت ستين في الميه و العنف نسبته غير هينه برضه....** و فعلا فيهم الغربيين الزين و الشين  و دا موجود في كل البشر و انا قولت جملتين قبلا:

الملائكه لا تسكن الارض

و بهيم من يظن اننا ملايكه و هما شياطين او العكس صحيح...

و علي فكره الحريه المطلقه الي عندهم في المراهقه بتحصل في الوطن العربي بشكل سري من وراء الاهل

بقولك يا هيوف انا عمري ما قولت عليكي ولا عمري هقول عليكي متخلفه مهما اختلفنا لاني بحترم الخلاف في الراي عزيزتي...فبلاش تقولي (اكيد) اني قولت عليكي متخلفه لانه مش اكيد ولا هقول...كل الي بقوله ان ما يصلح لشخص لا يصلح لغيره لاننا جميعا مختلفون في كل شئ بما فيها تجربه الحياه

تحياتي ليكي و سلمي لي علي لندن كتير اوي اوي اوي لو لسه قاعده فيها

سلام*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ولععععععت ولعععععععت
> نتفرج بقى



مش مني الحمد لله....


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 نوفمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الراجل الشرقى متربى غلط ؟؟؟*
> *يعنى والدى ووالدِك متربين غلط ؟؟*
> *طيب ربونا ازاى ؟؟*
> *دة احنا متربيناش أصلا بقى ...*
> ...



اخي و استاذي عبود... انت عارف انه مشاركاتي متوازنه ولا بحتقر ولا بنيل و مشاركاتي واقعيه مش نازله ببراشوت او اسقاط جوي

بس نفسي اسئل حضرتك سؤال

هل تنكر انه التزمت في التربيه موجود ولالا؟ التزمت الذي اخر الرجل الشرقي

و اقصد بالتزمت هنا مش الادب و الاخلاق

لا اقصد تحجيب البنات من الطفوله و تقزيم دور البنات اوي اوي اوي و طول النهار انتي بنت انتي بنت و اخوها داير علي حل شعره و فاشل و هي الناجحه ولا احد يعترف بنجاحها و تربية الولد علي انه ما تتجوزش الا المحجبه و بيهاجم عمل السيدات و في حين امه بتصرف علي البيت و هكذا...هل حضرتك تنكر انه دي تربيه انغلاق و تزمت اخرتنا و اخرت الراجل الشرقي لورا ولالا؟؟؟؟ و هل الرجوع للوراء مش سبب كافي لاحتقار الذات ولالا؟

تحياتي ليك

و شكرا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 نوفمبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> اخي و استاذي عبود... انت عارف انه مشاركاتي متوازنه ولا بحتقر ولا بنيل و مشاركاتي واقعيه مش نازله ببراشوت او اسقاط جوي



*باشا ...أنتى ع الأخص مش ينفعك باراشوت ..أنتى يلزمك فرقة " مارينز " لدعم هذا الإسقاط ...*
*ويلزمنى انا الأسطول الأمريكى السادس لحماية الأجواء والموانى المصرية والتوبيكات المفتوحة هنا فى المنتدى*


> هل تنكر انه التزمت في التربيه موجود ولالا؟ التزمت الذي اخر الرجل الشرقي
> 
> و اقصد بالتزمت هنا مش الادب و الاخلاق


*التزمت موجود ..والتخلف موجود ..وكل اللى نفسك فيه موجود ومما تشتهى الأنفس ومما يُعِدون....*
*ولكن ..*
*لازلتى تُعمميين ...ولازلت أقول لكى أن هذا التعميم مُسئ *


> هل حضرتك تنكر انه دي تربيه انغلاق و تزمت اخرتنا و اخرت الراجل الشرقي لورا ولالا؟؟؟؟



*شريحة من المجتمع هكذا ...وشرائح ...لا *
*على مستوايا الشخصى ومستوى شقيقى وكثيرٌ من رجال العائلة وممن أتعامل معهم متزوجون من سيدات فضليات تتطلب طبيعة عَمُلهُنَ السفر لحضور مؤتمرات وندوات ومعارض دولية *
*فلا أحد منا يعترض أو يتزمت او يمنعها من السفر ...ويتركن لنا الأولاد للرعاية والرضاعة وتغيير البامبرز ...عاتتيى *



> وهل الرجوع للوراء مش سبب كافي لاحتقار الذات ولالا؟



*من يريد أن يحتقر ذاته ..هو حُر ..بشرط*
*ألا يحتقرنى او يزدرينى ( فوق البيعة ) لمجرد أن ولادتى الميمونة جاءت فى منطقة الشرق الأوسط ومعى رجالٌ كثيرٌ ونساء *
*لا زلت أقول أن تعميمك مُسئ *

*دورت على وردة فى قائمة الأبتسامات كى أهديها لكى ولم أجد*
*ملحوقة ببوكية ورد كبيررررر ... يوم فرحك يارب *


----------



## Critic (3 نوفمبر 2012)

> أقول أن تعميمك مُسئ


استاذ عبود , يعنى ايه تعميمها مسئ ؟!
هى ترى ان الشرق كله "متخلف" (مثلا يعنى) , اذن  ده رأيها وهى حرة ! يعنى هل المفروض مثلا تغير رأيها "تجملا" علشان ميكنش مسئ للناس اللى شايفينه مسئ !
ويبقى كل رأى بقى يخضع لمين شايفه مسئ ومحدش يعرف بعبر عن اللى شايفه فعلا بقا ونقضيها مجاملات وتجملات !
بإمكان حضرتك_بكل بساطة_ متتأثرش برأيها لأنه الاراء لا تمثل الا صاحبها 

على فكرة برغم اختلافى معاها لكن انا شايف ان فعلا الشرق بالمجمل "متخلف ورجعى" , فالمفروض اعبر عن الموضوع ده ازاى من غير ما اسبب الضيق لمن لا يتقبل تلك الحقيقة , الاجابة "مفيش" هيفضلوا يحسوا بالضيق ! طيب وانا برضو عايز اعبر عن رأيى


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*جوجو كنت بمزح مو من جدي قلتها وش فيكي محدش يمزح معاكي
حياتي انتي ودي اعلق على كلامك بس الموضوع والكلام فيه طول ..
هو حصرتي تزمت الشرقي في الحجاب؟ مش متزمت في الادب والاخلاق لكن متزمت في الحجاب؟ كثير دول شرقيه مافيها حجاب ومتخلفين بئى التخلف ده جاي منين؟ ممكن اعطيكي لستت دول مافيها حجاب مافيها اي شي لكنهم متاخرين وممكن اعطيك العكس.. تشتكين من عدم تقبل المجتمع لك ماهو انتي نفس شئ المتخلفين معاك في طريقة لبسهم بالنسبه لك لابسين اكياس زباله وهلاهيل وكأن اللي مش محجبات هم اللي كلهم انيقات وانا اقولك خلي الطابق مستور.. الشئ الاخر واحب اقولك ارجو ان ماتكوني فاكره ان الحجاب صغيرات جاء من الخليج زي ما ماكل مصايبكم جايه من عندنا على حسب نظرة البعض.. حنا الصغيرات مايتحجبن قبل البلوغ مش حتشوفي طفله قبل سن ال 14 ماشيه بحجاب صغيرون والسبب ان مافيش ظغوط بينما في بلدكم وغيرها فيه ظغوط ناس ضد وناس مع وفي النهايه كل طرف يتطرف اكثر من الاخر.. بس برضو ده مو سبب تخلف الرجل الشرقي مو كلهم مع الحجاب طب فرقي وقولي ال مع متخلفين وال ضد متطورين.. ونتاسى بئى الاسباب الحقيقه *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 نوفمبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> *استاذ عبود , يعنى ايه تعميمها مسئ ؟!*


 *مثل مقولة هاملت :*
*كُل نساء العالم عاهِرات ...ماعدا أمى *
*ليس حقيقة لأنها امى ...ولكن إشفاقاً عليها *
*هذا رأى " الأخ " هاملت ....وهو حُر فيه ...ولكنه يخرج من إطار الرأى الحُر الى إطار آخر ...عندما يُعلن على المجتمع يُعتبر سباً وقذفاً فى حق نسائنا جميعا*
*والا أنت شايف حاجة غير كدة ؟؟؟*
*



هى ترى ان الشرق كله "متخلف" (مثلا يعنى) , اذن ده رأيها وهى حرة ! يعنى هل المفروض مثلا تغير رأيها "تجملا" علشان ميكنش مسئ للناس اللى شايفينه مسئ !

أنقر للتوسيع...

 هى حُرة تمام الحرية ...وتشوف اللى هى عايزاه
ومش مطلوب منها تجمل ولا نفاق ولا أى حاجة من دى
ولا تعنى حريتى أن أتعدى معك باللفظ تحت ( زعم الحرية ) 
وأنا شرحت وجهة نظرى *
*



 طيب وانا برضو عايز اعبر عن رأيى

أنقر للتوسيع...

 وهل الرأى لا يكون الا بالتجريح فى الآخرين ؟؟*
*فيه فرق بين النقد المُباح ونقد السلوك والنقد العام *
*وبين السب والقذف ....*
*أنا عن نفسى مش متربى غلط ...فلما اقرا أنى متربى غلط وستين غلط *
*متعودتش أسكت على الأهانة علشان أكون راجل عصرى وجنتل مان *
*الأختلاف اللى بينى وبينك أنك شايفه رأى وأبديت رأيك *
*وأنا شايفه إهانة ...(( أنا حُر )) رديت فى حدود هذه الحرية وأبديت رأيى انا كمان *


----------



## Desert Rose (22 نوفمبر 2012)

الموضوع قلب صراع حضارات كده ليه ؟ :99:ايه الدم ده كله اللى فى الموضوع ؟ :w00t:

طيب بجد يامارسلينو انت بتشجع البنات على انها تتجوز اجنبى طيب لو حصل وكلهم اتجوزو اجنبى انت هتتجوز مين ؟ :w00t: هتستورد بردو ؟ 

وهل لو اتجوزتها اجنبية هتقدر تتوافق معاها فكريا بالرغم من اختلاف الثقافة ؟ 

على فكرة معلومة جانبية انا لا بشجع ولا ضد الجواز من اجانب كل واحد يشوف اللى يريحه طالما متفقين مع بعض على كل حاجة 
والخلافات هتحصل هتحصل حتى لو متجوز واحدة من نفس العمارة اللى هو كان عايش فيها :99:


----------



## marcelino (22 نوفمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> الموضوع قلب صراع حضارات كده ليه ؟ :99:ايه الدم ده كله اللى فى الموضوع ؟ :w00t:
> 
> طيب بجد يامارسلينو انت بتشجع البنات على انها تتجوز اجنبى طيب لو حصل وكلهم اتجوزو اجنبى انت هتتجوز مين ؟ :w00t: هتستورد بردو ؟
> 
> ...



يابنتى انا ما صدقت انهم نسيوا الموضوع مش ناقصين خنااااااق :t26:

الموضوع ليه جزء تانى بس مكسل اكتبه من ساعتها :08:​


----------



## Desert Rose (23 نوفمبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> يابنتى انا ما صدقت انهم نسيوا الموضوع مش ناقصين خنااااااق :t26:
> 
> الموضوع ليه جزء تانى بس مكسل اكتبه من ساعتها :08:​



ههههههه انا مش قولتلك قبل كده جيب سكرتيرة :new6:

بس انا بردو لسه عايزة اعرف الرد ولو فيه موضوع تانى ياريت تعمله


----------



## تعيسة (30 نوفمبر 2012)

الناس اجناس ومختلفة


----------

